
Paul Klee's Personal Notebooks Are Now Online, Presenting His Bauhaus Teachings - fforflo
http://www.openculture.com/2016/03/3900-pages-of-paul-klees-personal-notebooks-are-now-online.html
======
fitzwatermellow
"To emphasize only the beautiful seems to me to be like a mathematical system
that only concerns itself with positive numbers." -Paul Klee

------
peterjmag
Direct link:
[http://www.kleegestaltungslehre.zpk.org/ee/ZPK/BF/2012/01/01...](http://www.kleegestaltungslehre.zpk.org/ee/ZPK/BF/2012/01/01/001/)

Unfortunately, it appears to be down at the moment.

------
lauritz
Seems down (Error 500). However, the books that were published can be viewed
at Monoskop:
[http://monoskop.org/log/?p=10127](http://monoskop.org/log/?p=10127)

For those who are interested in Klee's personal notebooks, this collection of
Bauhaus eBooks on the same site could also be of interest (iirc, HN brought me
to these a couple of months ago):
[http://monoskop.org/Bauhaus#Books](http://monoskop.org/Bauhaus#Books)

------
eternalban
Klee is proof for the 'practice minded' set. Certainly he had natural artistic
talent (and was an accomplished chamber musician), but he worked very hard to
arrive at a fundamental understanding of color.

------
hackaflocka
Only a matter of time before someone translates them into English.

~~~
dmazin
There's a translated edition available.

------
BorisMelnik
ended up reading this, very cool but I thought a new laptop framework was
being released!

